# BIRELEYS



## Xcalibur (Jun 20, 2005)

Any one know about these bottles? Think ones a milk, and ones a juice. Has the name BIRELEYS embossed. Hollywood calif, at the base.Both are 6 3/4 ounces, but the tops are different.  P.S.. was lookin at another topic, I want to know where they sell sauers for 8 bucks...lol...im rich i say, rich! Thanx guys. Xcali.


----------



## classicmonsters (Jun 20, 2005)

hey!  I just found a couple of these the other day!  They sorta remind you of a "Choco-Milk" or something.

 best,

 ken


----------



## classicmonsters (Jun 20, 2005)

Just took a quick peek on ebay and apparently Bireleys was a soda company,......but these are described as juice drink bottles.  As for the value,....doesn't seem to be too high.  Maybe a couple 3-4 bucks each.  I was just thrilled to find 'em because they look so unusual.

 Best again,
 Ken[]


----------



## Xcalibur (Jun 20, 2005)

I think the flat lip one is a milk, it says color added, prob. chocolate.  I have dug 26 so far in the dump im in, as well as 36 1 pound jumbos...not an old dump, but hey it has never been dug...[] wont get rich, but tons of bottles


----------



## madman (Jun 21, 2005)

hey xcal very nice! i like the one on the left,  its got an earlier closure, i think these were juice bottles, the one on the left looks like teens, the other 40tys.  thanks for sharing  mike


----------



## madman (Jun 21, 2005)

yo gotta love those undug dumps man im so jealous  those jumbo jars are sweet   e bay??????   mike


----------

